# Sansevieria toxic?



## barefootpoetry (Oct 22, 2008)

I have zillions (no, really) of sansevieria hahnni plants and was curious if they would work well in a tortoise enclosure. Just in case here's a pic I found online:


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

sansevieria hahnni is a member of the succulent plant named Snake plant. (See below) These are non toxic.

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/59474/

http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/houseplants.htm


----------

